# Show name Ideas?



## Razzamatazz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hiya I have a 13.2 Exmoor X pony I need a showname for! He is called blue and is built like a tank. His name on his passport is the awful Mr Bluebell. Wondering if any ideas?


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe "Bombs Away" because he's a tank haha but i'll try to think of something better


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you want names, we get to see him. Unwritten rule here.


----------



## cessi0909 (Nov 3, 2013)

Razzamatazz said:


> Hiya I have a 13.2 Exmoor X pony I need a showname for! He is called blue and is built like a tank. His name on his passport is the awful Mr Bluebell. Wondering if any ideas?


Hoodwinked 
Read Allboutit
Custom Made
Blue Suede Shoes


----------



## TruGing (Nov 2, 2012)

picture please!


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Razzamatazz said:


> Hiya I have a 13.2 Exmoor X pony I need a showname for! He is called blue and is built like a tank. His name on his passport is the awful Mr Bluebell. Wondering if any ideas?


Okay, here we go:

Azure

Blue Nile

Blue Bayou


I like Azure best as it refers to the color, but also has a bit of mystery to it.


----------

